# Freaking out about my tortoise's penis!!



## Linzbragg

Franklin is approximately 3 years old and for the past few days he has had his penis hanging out non stop. It first came out when he was taking a poop in the yard. Sometimes he'll suck it almost all the way back in then it comes right back out. When he's in his table he gets dirt all over it and when he's outside sticks and leaves and bugs get on it. My bf read online that this can be a serious problem, maybe his intestines have come out and if the protruding stuff gets dried when he doesn't pull it back in, it has to be cut off. But I also read that when makes become sexually active they like to let it hang out. Plz help! Here are some pics from the first time it came out. Side note- he's been lazy, not grazing as much, but eating nonetheless. I'm so scared right now






One more pic...




Omg, I almost forgot the scariest part... When I'm pulling stuff off his junk, even if I get it wet first, skin is coming off in one area. My bf also read that putting honey on it and gently pushing it back in works, but I don't feel qualified to do that


We've been giving him long soaks too. Sorry about all the different messages, I keep remembering more info


----------



## erica anne

Ouch! That looks painful. Do you have a vet that can check it out? I have a female but this doesn't sound right at all. Is he trying to mount things?


----------



## Greg T

I have a very horny male tortoise also who like to show it off quite often. But his shows usually only last like 5 minutes or so. I also get worried with all the dirt and stuff, but I suppose it is the way it is. If it doesn't go back in after 5 or 10 minutes then you may have a problem there. You certainly don't want it to get dried out either. Perhaps some more research on the net, hopefully some good advice from here, or a trip to the vet.

Good luck!


----------



## tyrs4u

Doesn't look swollen or infected just 'hanging out' but a misting pump sprayer works best I usually set it next to his thing to clean it off & it tends to make them all Turtle head It back in. Now if it's flaky or dry skin that could mean yes it's out too much on whatever substrate, but it should be fine As long as he can stick it out and pull it back in. What's the longest he's kept it in the last 48 hours? 

Id probably give him a cold shower and take into the vet just to make sure everything was okay if he's been doing it for a few days straight that is. Best of luck...


----------



## Linzbragg

The longest he's kept it out is hard to say bc he keeps hanging it out then pulling it almost all the way in them back out again. He also just sits there sometimes with it hanging all out. My bf just told me that I was away today, he was moving around everywhere.


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, but that looks like a trip to the vet to me. The penis is actually in the very center of the swelling. The swelling on the outside looks like either tissue from the cloaca or maybe intestines or something...but I really doubt that's a prolapsed penis. It IS a prolapse, though, and needs to be seen by a vet.

Prolapse is caused by several different things, most usually by an overload of parasites. Sometimes caused by constipation, or impaction (straining). 

Clean it off real good and gently push it back inside. Hold it there for a while until the tortoise relaxes and the swelling starts to go down. But if you can't keep it in for him, he needs the vet.

Also, you need to try to determine why. Even if you get it back in, if you don't clear up the "why" it may just happen again.


----------



## Linzbragg

I'm pretty sure it happened Bc my bf left a snake skeleton by the back door and Franklin walked up and ate it. That was a week ago though and all the bones had passed. He always poops a bunch and the poop that started this whole thing had nothing but grass in it. This is the worst thing ever, my bf just lost his job


----------



## jaizei

To me, the 'swelling' looks like the glans. I had a sulcata that behaved very similar. Anytime I noticed 'it' hanging out for (what I felt was) too long, I just stuck him in a tub of water to clean it off and keep it moist in case there was an issue. It was a bit disconcerting at first, not knowing if it was just flashing or a prolapse which is why I wanted to keep it moist.


----------



## WalterSulcata

Maybe you should put a condom on it for protection...

Sorry , lol. just a joke.. I hope he gets better.


----------



## Linzbragg

I just got home from work and I woke Frank up, everything is back inside of him right now. Not a single bit hanging out so hopefully it lasts. I misted the dirt and moss on his hide's roof to make it nice and humid, it's about 77 degrees in there. When I woke him up I had to redo the sides and roof of his hide and he laid there with all of his legs spread out, his head erect, and eyes bright so that also seems like a good sign to me. Hopefully the good news continues in the days to come.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST

I hope it stays in,keep us posted

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington

You might op want to take a look at Jeff's (N2TORTS) post on this thread. It sounds similar to what you are experiencing. Click on this link and find his post. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-76173-page-2.html

Hope all is or will be good.


----------



## mainey34

I sure hope it stays in, if it doesn't. You have to take him in to a vet...


----------



## Laura

make sure it stays moist.. glad its back in and behaving for now...


----------



## sibi

I agree with Yvonne. That looks swollen and parts of the flesh looks dried, dirty, and infected. I would still take him to a vet because I believe this isn't going away, unfortunately. Sorry to hear your bf lost his job. I hope he can find another job asap. When it rains, it pours. But have faith in God's power to help you in times of need and distress.:-D


----------



## Linzbragg

Thank you sibi! He has been fortunate to find a new job that he starts Monday. The day after I posted that it was in all the way, it was out just a little bit. So I've been keeping in clean and kept putting sugar paste on it. It's been in all day today. He had a nice soak, pooped and nothing came back out. I'm feeling good about the situation, and Frank's great attitude has been helping; he's as upbeat as ever. Maybe in the future I could just get his penis removed to avoid any further problems. And as always, thank you forum members and moderators for your help and concern! Knowing is half the battle, and you all have always helped Frank and I out much love to you all!!


----------

